# NEW MEMBER - IVF 2ND TIMER - BLOOD TEST 21/09/07 ~



## kkaf (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Everybody,

I am 38 yrs, married, have 1 daugther going to university at the weekend.  5 pregnancies all resulted in m/cgs and then unable to conceive so entered the wonderful world of IVF which failed on first attempt.  Emotional rollercoster is an understatement and at times wonder why we put outselves through it, then you get hope again just imagining holding that little bundle or bundles of love in your arms.

Anyway, I am having my blood test 21/9/07 (tomorrow) and praying for positive result.  Know I shouldn't but have done 2 digital preg tests and reading back PREGNANT.  I did do one last week and it told me not PREGNANT so the HCG was out of my system then, I imagine as 3 days later tested again and positive.  

Good luck to all - this site is amazing - some of the posts read exactly the same emotions I feeling and the questions I have wanted to ask are answered in them too.  

Kind regards.

Kim


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

welcome Kim 

Guess you have already had a scout round on the site, just wanted to say hope all's well tommorow + hope the result you have got at home is the right one, lotsa luck to you 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Kim 

 the blood test agrees with your home test   
let us know how your blood results go 
The rollercoaster is not an easy one to ride, and with so many M/C too 

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Pregnant after loss -
CLICK HERE


Forget me not -~A place for our members to remember their loved but lost babies. CLICK HERE

Secondary Infertility~
CLICK HERE

G&B - Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Good luck for blood test result today.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *kim* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

like you i have been bad and tested early i also got a positive so happy yet so scared im still waiting for the hosp to confirm mine on monday..hope all goes well

keepinghope xxx


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

Good Luck on those tests.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


Amanda


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Kim, welcome to Ferility Friends. 

Hope today's test has brought you the result you hope for. 

C~x


----------



## Dancer p (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi,

I just want to say hello and welcome, i hope you get a good result.

love Philippa


----------



## kkaf (Sep 13, 2007)

I had pos bt at clinic but was too afraid to believe it as I usually m/c at 6 weeks!  I am having scan tomorrow (2wks) after pos b/t.  I am terrified something is gonna be wrong, I know it easy to say stay positive but been at this stage so many times.  I suspect multiple as boobs like basukas, and abdomen too!  We are so happy, just seeing that positive result makes me wanna faint.  I have a long way to go, but just being pregnant is amazing.  I really never expected it to work this time, but maybe coz of attitude, we had decided that if not success/fl then get on with lives.  My daughter, 18, I was only 20 when I had her has gone to Uni, maybe god above thougt it prudent to ensure I had somebody else to look after for my sanity (joke).  Whatever the reason, it feels wonderful.  I never realised the depth of my longing for a baby, at the right time, in the right circumstances.

Sorry to go on....................

Lucky dust for everybody, I believe it can happen now!

Kim


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

on your official  

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

hope it all works out well

keepinghope x


----------

